# Pheon IX Planetary Defence Force (IG)



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, I've finally gotten round on deciding a scheme for my IG based on the US desert pattern and done my first test mini. Comments and criticism please chaps;


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oooo, very nice scheme.

How time consuming was it?

The green looks a bit flat, it may be the lighting or it could do with a bit more highlighting.

How are you going to transfer it to vehicles?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool. It looks really good. I agree on the green tho, maybe just a few highlights would really make it pop.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

I cant really think of anything besides the highlighting but i think the green is a nice good dark color


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice. Looking forward to seeing more as well as the answers to already posed questions. Might be a bit "busy" as a scheme for massed infantry but MAN it looks good on a single mini.

More please!


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I think he greens look just like the old gulf war alice pack gear: dull canvas like material with no shine.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

great scheme man! I really dig it! Pig Iron heads too right?


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

i really really like it it looks like modern u.s. pixelated camo...awesome


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice indeed.The camo i very nice and does look like a modern us scheme. A force done to this standard will be impressive indeed. Rep


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Like the base.
I'm terrible at basing that's an awsome job for me.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the whole thing is pretty dam good dude, definitly plus rep, and cant wait to see answers/more models.


----------



## The Scarecrow (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow great model, really easy to look at. I agree with the green, but I think the scheme is really effective!

Can't wait to see the army!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool scheme. Looks great with the pig iron heads. +rep.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

excellent qaulity of work there mate!

-ste-


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

See, this is the kind of model conversion that gives me a bit of faith in the use of Pig Iron heads. This is a good use for them. +rep.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a cool scheme. Looks just like the chocolate chip desert camo a lot. An entire army painted like that would look badass indeed.


----------

